
Ask HN: Can an YouTube uploader possibly remove dislikes? - Elect2
Have this curious when reading this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Diablo&#x2F;comments&#x2F;9tyvww&#x2F;diablo_immortal_cinematic_trailer_just_had_over&#x2F;
======
nhkssol
They can take down the video and reupload it resetting the views, likes etc.

~~~
Elect2
But seems the "upload time" didn't change.

~~~
nhkssol
Then the dislikes were probably registered as bots by YouTube and removed for
being fake even if they were actually legitimate. Botting dislikes on your
competitors game announcements is probably common as a way to increase your
own sales.

There's also the possibility Blizzard paid off YouTube.

